# back deadlifting!



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

feels awesome.

500lbs for 8, and 600lbs for 3 were my two sets I did today.

www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=878864725472953&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

will get 700lbs (my PB) by the end of the month!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Top banana. Well done!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

great lifts mate


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Top banana. Well done!!





gearchange said:


> great lifts mate


thanks lads!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good going mate :thumb:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good going mate :thumb:


thanks man!

oh the backstory to this is I couldnt deadlift for 3 months after getting bicep reattachemnt surgery 3 months ago after my bicep came off my arm at the distal end. second time doing it now since, strength will come back quick now I hope!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tommy92 said:


> thanks man!
> 
> oh the backstory to this is I couldnt deadlift for 3 months after getting bicep reattachemnt surgery 3 months ago after my bicep came off my arm at the distal end. second time doing it now since, strength will come back quick now I hope!!


That makes it an even better result mate.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> That makes it an even better result mate.


Ye Im ****ting it now deadlifting haha, thats how it happened in the first place and man I would not wish it upon anyone, two surgeries and 12 weeks missed, lifts gone to ****, was torture!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tommy92 said:


> Ye Im ****ting it now deadlifting haha, thats how it happened in the first place and man I would not wish it upon anyone, two surgeries and 12 weeks missed, lifts gone to ****, was torture!


Great recovery though mate :thumb:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Great recovery though mate :thumb:


cheers mate, and I actually brought up my squat from the recovery since all I could was legs for 2 months haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tommy92 said:


> cheers mate, and I actually brought up my squat from the recovery since all I could was legs for 2 months haha


That was a plus then mate.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

good lifts, i hate you.lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good work fella! Reps!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

graham58 said:


> good lifts, i hate you.lol





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good work fella! Reps!


thanks lads haha


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Unbelievable!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Unbelievable!


thanks man!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> thanks man!
> 
> oh the backstory to this is I couldnt deadlift for 3 months after getting bicep reattachemnt surgery 3 months ago after my bicep came off my arm at the distal end. second time doing it now since, strength will come back quick now I hope!!


congrats mate i remember reading the thread around the time you did it. great to see.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> congrats mate i remember reading the thread around the time you did it. great to see.


thanks mate


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good to see you're recovery went well mate. You'll be back stronger in no time!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Good to see you're recovery went well mate. You'll be back stronger in no time!


I hope so...I want to try the 300kg again but theres not a hope in hell I can do it hook grip, might try it with a mixed grip again but switch my over/under hands.....or would that be ridiculously stupid? I dont know what I would do if my other bicep went!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> I hope so...I want to try the 300kg again but theres not a hope in hell I can i do it hook grip, might try it with a mixed grip again but switch my over/under hands.....or would that be ridiculously stupid? I dont know what I would do if my other bicep went!


I honestly wouldn't know pal, my spidey sense would say that the bicep you snapped will be weaker so I could imagine that swapping arms might counteract that weaker bicep but i wouldn't have a clue. I'd probably just suggest working up your hook grip if you're worried about doing the same again. I have no idea the pain you went through but after watching your video of it snapping I just started using overhand grip with straps as I'm only pulling up to 180kg, ignorance was bliss ha!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I honestly wouldn't know pal, my spidey sense would say that the bicep you snapped will be weaker so I could imagine that swapping arms might counteract that weaker bicep but i wouldn't have a clue. I'd probably just suggest working up your hook grip if you're worried about doing the same again. I have no idea the pain you went through but after watching your video of it snapping I just started using overhand grip with straps as I'm only pulling up to 180kg, ignorance was bliss ha!


you're absolutely right switching to a hook grip is what would make sense, but I am the most dedicated person I know and I just cannot get it to work....I doubt I will will ever be able to pull any where near my max with a hook grip even if I practiced it for years...might just use straps int training, and use the mixed grip for competitions only..


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Good to see you deadlifting again dude!

Your strong as ****!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Trev182 said:


> Good to see you deadlifting again dude!
> 
> Your strong as ****!


thanks Trev haha. squats later, going for the level 10 monster lifts squats challenge so need 237.5 kg squat for that in my weight class(90kg) Im sure I can do it I'll give it a go! havnt maxed out in squats in ageesss


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> thanks Trev haha. squats later, going for the level 10 monster lifts squats challenge so need 237.5 kg squat for that in my weight class(90kg) Im sure I can do it I'll give it a go! havnt maxed out in squats in ageesss


How do you figure out what weight you need for each level?

Be interesting to see where I come out


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

RowRow said:


> How do you figure out what weight you need for each level?
> 
> Be interesting to see where I come out


its on their facebook page in their photos man here, you should go for it it's a good goal to work towards!!

https://www.facebook.com/monster.lifts/photos


----------

